# Haven't posted lately



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Sorry i havent posted lately, i have been traveling around quite a bit and shop time has been limited, I figured I would share some of the projects i had bee working on in the few months.
Left to right: Duck Calls-Cocobolo & Antler, Black Gum Burl & Antler, Redwood Burl & Antler, Specklebelly Goose call-Walnut, My first knife at the bottom.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Love them


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Thanks Bill, the CA finish on the knife handle was tricky but it sure made it look good!


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

WOW ! Very nice. LL


----------



## Dead Wait (Mar 8, 2005)

I'm not a duck guy but, certainly would be proud to own one of those. Very nice.


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Thank you for your kind words.


----------



## wtc3 (Aug 16, 2005)

I've been out of pocket for awhile Robert and it looks like you've been practicing!!! :cheers: (Ppppffffttt ..... like you need it!)

Good lookin' work brother!


----------



## Specxican (May 17, 2010)

Hey Robert very nice ...I cut the reed back on mine a little and it sounds great ...Get up with me when you have some free time Im wanting you to make me a goose call buddy Thanks again


----------



## garyjerome (May 17, 2011)

that is some awsome work my friend


----------

